# Is Tren better for Cutting or Bulking?



## Antares (Nov 2, 2013)

*What is Tren better for?*​
Bulking 2529.07%Cutting6170.93%


----------



## Antares (Nov 2, 2013)

What do you think Tren is better for?


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

both at the same time


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

Antares said:


> What do you think Tren is better for?


I'm interested in this one. Was thinking about trying tren for the first time next year on a bulk...prob 500mg test/250 mg tren. Not sure how effective it would be tho?


----------



## Antares (Nov 2, 2013)

stuey99 said:


> I'm interested in this one. Was thinking about trying tren for the first time next year on a bulk...prob 500mg test/250 mg tren. Not sure how effective it would be tho?


Yeah, i'm pretty interested too


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Can use it for either

Results will depend on your diet


----------



## Proteincarb (Oct 12, 2010)

Found it better for cutting as it effected my appetite. But a low dose tren and high test might work better for bulk


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Proteincarb said:


> Found it better for cutting as it effected my appetite. But a low dose tren and high test might work better for bulk


I'm using high tren and medium-high test for my bulk with the advice from a coach and plenty of other high profile members.

For my most successful cut I ran 250mg pharma test a week only


----------



## Antares (Nov 2, 2013)

Proteincarb said:


> Found it better for cutting as it effected my appetite. But a low dose tren and high test might work better for bulk


Vote then f**got


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Needs a 3rd option for both cutting or bulking

Can cut on nap 50 and deca or bulk on winny and anavar!!


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

If I run tren with mast amazing cutter can't eat anything due to loss off appetite 1500 cals is a struggle a day

If I run tren on own can't cut can't stop eating everything and anything in sight gets attacked


----------



## Antares (Nov 2, 2013)

Ricky12345 said:


> If I run tren with mast amazing cutter can't eat anything due to loss off appetite 1500 cals is a struggle a day
> 
> If I run tren on own can't cut can't stop eating everything and anything in sight gets attacked


Ah right, I'll keep that in mind if I plan on cutting


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

Antares said:


> Ah right, I'll keep that in mind if I plan on cutting


Worth a try mate everyone's different but ya never know lol


----------



## Antares (Nov 2, 2013)

Ricky12345 said:


> Worth a try mate everyone's different but ya never know lol


Haha yeah

And how come you hate Anavar In your Usertitle? Isn't it a pretty good steroid? 

Edit: How do you change your user title anyway?


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Ill say recomp


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

I cant bulk on tren i run it every june, july and august and stay the same weight normally 15.7 then in sept i swop to deca and quite easily in matter of weeks i hit 16.7, and thats on the same diet


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm finding tren very effective for bulking. 75mg EOD tren A really increases my appetite. I struggle with appetite usually, but on tren I'm hungry within 30 minutes of a meal, fantastic for bulking for me.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

It's my first choice for cutting & bulking.


----------



## Antares (Nov 2, 2013)

Leeds89 said:


> I'm finding tren very effective for bulking. 75mg EOD tren A really increases my appetite. I struggle with appetite usually, but on tren I'm hungry within 30 minutes of a meal, fantastic for bulking for me.


I heard that if you have Masteron with it, it'll make you feel less hungry?


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> I'm finding tren very effective for bulking. 75mg EOD tren A really increases my appetite. I struggle with appetite usually, but on tren I'm hungry within 30 minutes of a meal, fantastic for bulking for me.





Dead lee said:


> It's my first choice for cutting & bulking.


Thinking of running tren for the first time next year for a bulk (normally use prop/npp). Thinking either 500mg test prop/250mg tren a or 350mg prop/350mg tren a ...what would you guys recommend? Also considering running tbol alongside for 6-8 weeks?


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Antares said:


> What do you think Tren is better for?


You shouldn't be considering it full stop, you are 16, you've not run a cycle yet and already asking about tren.

Did you not listen to a word of advice yesterday?


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

Dark sim said:


> You shouldn't be considering it full stop, you are 16, you've not run a cycle yet and already asking about tren.
> 
> Did you not listen to a word of advice yesterday?


Obviously not mate lol. Still hoping he gets some answers tho as I'm considering running ten for the first time on a bulk next year


----------



## ableton (May 24, 2013)

Antares said:


> Yeah, i'm pretty interested too


You're 16! Everyone has already told you! You're not at school anymore. you're talking to grown men on here, take the advice given to you and stop being stupid


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

stuey99 said:


> Obviously not mate lol. Still hoping he gets some answers tho as I'm considering running ten for the first time on a bulk next year


Why would you not want to run it in a bulk??

It's awesome stuff


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

stuey99 said:


> Thinking of running tren for the first time next year for a bulk (normally use prop/npp). Thinking either 500mg test prop/250mg tren a or 350mg prop/350mg tren a ...what would you guys recommend? Also considering running tbol alongside for 6-8 weeks?


The first choice would be the safe bet 500 test prop & 250 tren , i will only use low test and high tren myself as I find it better but wont recommend it for a first time tren cycle.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Dead lee said:


> The first choice would be the safe bet 500 test prop & 250 tren , i will only use low test and high tren myself as I find it better but wont recommend it for a first time tren cycle.


Currently trying test p/ Tren a 250/250mg eod for this bulk.

Got to say - brilliant so far and only 13 days in!!!

Just over 6 weeks to go yet


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

G-man99 said:


> Currently trying test p/ Tren a 250/250mg eod for this bulk.
> 
> Got to say - brilliant so far and only 13 days in!!!
> 
> Just over 6 weeks to go yet


Tren is amazing my favorite steroid by a mile, is your strength up yet?

Also did I see your using some of the orbis stuff mate?

Iv got some of the tren a for my next cycle..


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Dead lee said:


> Tren is amazing my favorite steroid by a mile, is your strength up yet?
> 
> Also did I see your using some of the orbis stuff mate?
> 
> Iv got some of the tren a for my next cycle..


Just starting to get a strength and aggression increase in the gym now mate.

Using WC Tren/prop and adding Orbis Tren A to bump it up.

So far so good.

Just been given some Infiniti Tren A to try as well so guessing this will be a HIGH Tren cycle


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

G-man99 said:


> Use starting to get a strength and aggression increase in the gym now mate.
> 
> Using WC Tren/prop and adding Orbis Tren A to bump it up.
> 
> ...


It's the wc tren prop I'm concidering at 1ml eod, how's the pip? The nandroteest was fing evil, ok once mixed with eo tho.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Antares said:


> I heard that if you have Masteron with it, it'll make you feel less hungry?


Wouldn't know mate never used masteron, but if that is true I'd avoid mast while running tren, the increased appetite is the main reason I take it.



stuey99 said:


> Thinking of running tren for the first time next year for a bulk (normally use prop/npp). Thinking either 500mg test prop/250mg tren a or 350mg prop/350mg tren a ...what would you guys recommend? Also considering running tbol alongside for 6-8 weeks?


Is that per week mate? I'm on 600mg test enth and 350mg tren a/week atm and it's just the right amount. Any more tren and the sides such as insomnia start to appear, any less and the appetite isn't that great. I'd start at 50mg tren a/EOD and increase to 75mg to see how you react to it. I've done 100mg/EOD before and the sides were horrible compared to 75mg/EOD


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

stuey99 said:


> It's the wc tren prop I'm concidering at 1ml eod, how's the pip? The nandroteest was fing evil, ok once mixed with eo tho.


Zero pip


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> Wouldn't know mate never used masteron, but if that is true I'd avoid mast while running tren, the increased appetite is the main reason I take it.
> 
> Is that per week mate? I'm on 600mg test enth and 350mg tren a/week atm and it's just the right amount. Any more tren and the sides such as insomnia start to appear, any less and the appetite isn't that great. I'd start at 50mg tren a/EOD and increase to 75mg to see how you react to it. I've done 100mg/EOD before and the sides were horrible compared to 75mg/EOD


Yes mate, that's per week. How would you compare tren with deca for bulking (ie:strength/mass etc)?


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

stuey99 said:


> Yes mate, that's per week. How would you compare tren with deca for bulking (ie:strength/mass etc)?


I've used deca in the past and it is great, just doesn't increase my appetite which is what I really need. GREAT for big bulking cycles where the weights increase quicker than tendons can keep up though, really helps with joint pain and gives a great increase in strength. I'm doing a 20 week bulk atm and if joints start becoming a problem again (which they often do for me) I'll probably add a moderate dose of deca in just to keep things running smoothly. Probably not the best idea running 2 19-nors in a cycle but if it works it works :lol:

Purely for mass, I'd rate deca over tren if you don't have any trouble getting the calories you need in.


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> I've used deca in the past and it is great, just doesn't increase my appetite which is what I really need. GREAT for big bulking cycles where the weights increase quicker than tendons can keep up though, really helps with joint pain and gives a great increase in strength. I'm doing a 20 week bulk atm and if joints start becoming a problem again (which they often do for me) I'll probably add a moderate dose of deca in just to keep things running smoothly. Probably not the best idea running 2 19-nors in a cycle but if it works it works :lol:
> 
> Purely for mass, I'd rate deca over tren if you don't have any trouble getting the calories you need in.


Yeah, that's what I thought mate. Have no probs getting cals in with deca and know it's prob gonna build more mass...but I'm itching to stick some tren into me tbh lol. My plan atm is tren, but have a funny feeling I may jump back to npp at the last minute...we shall see...


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

I use it in a lean bulk, currently running a high tren/high mast & low test blend. Also I find higher tren vs test helps me a lot with bloat and acne.


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> I use it in a lean bulk, currently running a high tren/high mast & low test blend. Also I find higher tren vs test helps me a lot with bloat and acne.


I'm itching to hit the ten mate...although I'm currently in the middle of a pretty harsh recovery after being on for 8 months including last 8 weeks on npp lol. How keepable do you find the gains with bulking on tren compared with deca or npp?


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

stuey99 said:


> I'm itching to hit the ten mate...although I'm currently in the middle of a pretty harsh recovery after being on for 8 months including last 8 weeks on npp lol. How keepable do you find the gains with bulking on tren compared with deca or npp?


I don't get on well with Deca tbh mate so try to stay away and have never ran npp bud. I personally love tren and find it quite easy to maintain gains when I come off, so long as diet stays on point of course


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> I don't get on well with Deca tbh mate so try to stay away and have never ran npp bud. I personally love tren and find it quite easy to maintain gains when I come off, so long as diet stays on point of course


Yeah, think I'm gonna go with 450prop/250tren a (1ml wc trenprop eod) and see how it goes...been dodging tren for far too long now!! Gonna do that for 8 weeks then cruise for 8 weeks upto our wedding and honeymoon...don't want any trend1ck for the wedding night (although brewers droop is a distinct possibility haha)


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

stuey99 said:


> Yeah, think I'm gonna go with 450prop/250tren a (1ml wc trenprop eod) and see how it goes...been dodging tren for far too long now!! Gonna do that for 8 weeks then cruise for 8 weeks upto our wedding and honeymoon...don't want any trend1ck for the wedding night (although brewers droop is a distinct possibility haha)


Personally would run the WC trenoxyprop, have run both and the trenoxyprop is a class above IMO. 1-1.5ml eod and you will be fcking flyng


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Personally would run the WC trenoxyprop, have run both and the trenoxyprop is a class above IMO. 1-1.5ml eod and you will be fcking flyng


I had considered that mate, but not sure my hairline can handle another oxy cycle. So were you doing jabs pre w/out then or are eod jabs enough to keep the anadrol in your system 24/7?


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

stuey99 said:


> I had considered that mate, but not sure my hairline can handle another oxy cycle. So were you doing jabs pre w/out then or are eod jabs enough to keep the anadrol in your system 24/7?


I was just jabbing eod mate and had great success with it, and my hairline maintained as well which I was surprised at as normally a strong breeze and it is trying to escape my head haha


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> I was just jabbing eod mate and had great success with it, and my hairline maintained as well which I was surprised at as normally a strong breeze and it is trying to escape my head haha


Hmmmm, you've got me thinking now haha!! 1.5ml eod would give a very convenient 500mg test and 250mg tren ew. Oh my days...decisions, decisions lol


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

stuey99 said:


> Hmmmm, you've got me thinking now haha!! 1.5ml eod would give a very convenient 500mg test and 250mg tren ew. Oh my days...decisions, decisions lol


Haha well personally it's the trenoxyprop every day for me, based purely on the gains I had from it. Enjoy mate!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

tbf the wc tren oxy prop did not makea diff to my hair line i have been going bald for 10 years haha


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Haha well personally it's the trenoxyprop every day for me, based purely on the gains I had from it. Enjoy mate!





Sambuca said:


> tbf the wc tren oxy prop did not makea diff to my hair line i have been going bald for 10 years haha


Looks like it's the trenoxyprop then boys...cheers!! Too bad I only finished pct last week...I WANT SOME NOW HAHA!!!

Edit, How was the pip??


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

stuey99 said:


> Looks like it's the trenoxyprop then boys...cheers!! Too bad I only finished pct last week...I WANT SOME NOW HAHA!!!
> 
> Edit, How was the pip??


Mine crashed and was like injecting glass lol


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> Mine crashed and was like injecting glass lol


Bollocks!! I knew there must have been a downside...there always is with wc's short ester blends!! What about you @ClarkyBoy, any pip?


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

stuey99 said:


> Bollocks!! I knew there must have been a downside...there always is with wc's short ester blends!! What about you @ClarkyBoy, any pip?


Mixed it with 0.5 EO and was sound mate


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Mixed it with 0.5 EO and was sound mate


im a pussy was bearable until it crashed for me. that was with EO

just keep it room temp


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Mixed it with 0.5 EO and was sound mate


Good, good, things are looking up again!! @Sambuca, did heating the vial not help with that?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

stuey99 said:


> Good, good, things are looking up again!! @Sambuca, did heating the vial not help with that?


na heated it three times.

WC replaced it for me. still have a vial left but it put me off. odd they were kept together but only one crashed?!

ill still use WC though decent priced


----------



## SteveXX (Oct 31, 2013)

> WC replaced it for me. still have a vial left but it put me off. odd they were kept together but only one crashed?!


i used to be a sprinter, had a go at the original negma parabolan. Wander drug...Im fortunate enough to live in a country which still has acess to some pharmaceutical stuff (deca, test enan, proviron) wouldnt even think of using anything else.

no offence to the UG guys, im kind of a hypocondriach


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

SteveXX said:


> i used to be a sprinter, had a go at the *original negma parabolan*. Wander drug...Im fortunate enough to live in a country which still has acess to some pharmaceutical stuff (deca, test enan, proviron) wouldnt even think of using anything else.
> 
> no offence to the UG guys, im kind of a hypocondriach


Why i didn't try these when i could have i never know

They had a reputation as a competition drug and were a few £ more an amp but because i never competed i never tried them, i thought about it a few times but never got round to it.


----------



## SteveXX (Oct 31, 2013)

Dead lee said:


> Why i didn't try these when i could have i never know
> 
> They had a reputation as a competition drug and were a few £ more an amp but because i never competed i never tried them, i thought about it a few times but never got round to it.


what bums me out is that i was not careful with the stock i had then, i lost a couple of boxes i had as memorabilia when moving houses.

i DO have a greek halotestin though.

Let me tell you man, parabolan, halotestin and the occasional test prop&#8230;shiiiiiet. Ok its not a body building cycle, but the strength. Jesus. I did try that baltic halotestin - no idea why, i have no desire for pure strength any more, I'm old and fat now but i ended up with a pulled aductor, thats what happens when you take halo without preparing your muscles and ligaments first


----------



## SteveXX (Oct 31, 2013)

> Tren can be used for either! Just get regular blood work and check out blood pressure! Tren is strong! Regards John


teen especially acetate has some pretty nasty psychological side effects though


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

SteveXX said:


> teen especially acetate has some pretty nasty psychological side effects though


Everyone reacts differently though to all substances.

I'm running a fairly high dose Tren A at the moment and feel great, with SO FAR, very little sides at all


----------



## SteveXX (Oct 31, 2013)

> Everyone reacts differently though to all substances.
> 
> I'm running a fairly high dose Tren A at the moment and feel great, with SO FAR, very little sides at all


Yes very very true.

Although personally I've never seen someone running tren for long enough and not have some short of psychologic side effect. Hypomanias, paranoias, aggression, depression you name it.

But again, thats neither here nor there, perhaps me and the people i associate with are prone to tren psych side effects. You know, already crazy people


----------



## Dr Gearhead (Aug 15, 2012)

My understanding is that

High tren - low test = better cutting / recomp

High test - low tren = better bulking

I've never run test higher than tren so have no direct experience of this but seems to be the case from the reading I have done. That's not to say there's no cross over and obviously other factors such a diet will play a key role but as a rule of thumb seems a good place to start


----------



## puregymglasgow (Sep 3, 2010)

im running 250 mg a week of sus and 450 a week of tren(is this enough) e,iv only been on it 2 weeks now and im just starting to feel really warm at night ,it maybe just placebo cos im not seeing body changes yet ,if i want to add something in/up dose what du recc?(first tren e cycle so started low)


----------



## AshleyW (Feb 28, 2013)

Im on Test 400 and Tri-tren ATM!

Appetite is through the roof only 2 weeks in

dosed at only 0.5ml of each twice a week so really low as i jsut started a new job and have a newborn baby so dont want to be getting to sharp with people to quickly ill up the dose at week 7 and check bf from there


----------



## Muscle Maniac (Nov 25, 2012)

You can cut or bulk. Depending on your calories


----------



## jackfowlerPT (Jun 18, 2014)

Right lads need some tips, just signed up to muscle talk and half way threw my 2nd cycle! Im at the start of week 16 come this friday as you will see about to start test/tren/var My cycle complete will have been this...

Week 1-12 deca 300 2ml pw.

Week 1-12 test 400 2ml pw.

Week 12-16 test 400 1ml pw to bring tollerance down.

Week 16-24 tren ace 75ml EOD

Week 16-24 test 400 2ml pw

Week 16-24 Var 80mg ED

Week 1-24 adex 0.5ml EOD

Week 16-24 caber .25 2x pw total .50 pw.

Like I mentioned above im about to start week 16 and so far gains have been great im just shy of 15st, 6ft1 and BF dropped down to 11% any tips, advise or anything people would do differently or had any experience on a corse similar to this would be greatly appreciated or anything you would add/change etc,

Also supplement all ON products not like it massivle makes a difference but I sup,

Protein

Bcaa

Multi-vit

Creatin

Taurine

Casein

Fish oil

Flaxseed oil

Milk thistle

CLA

My diet is coming along nicley I try to stick to Paleo with the additional carbs prior to workouts and to replenish glycogen I also fast 2 days of the week 19 hours fast 5 hour eating window and normally a 24 hour fast day after cheat day!

Thanks....


----------



## Vivid (May 14, 2009)

jackfowlerPT said:


> Right lads need some tips, just signed up to muscle talk and half way threw my 2nd cycle! Im at the start of week 16 come this friday as you will see about to start test/tren/var My cycle complete will have been this...
> 
> Week 1-12 deca 300 2ml pw.
> 
> ...


Heavy second cycle... Any reason for fasting other than reducing protein synthesis and hindering gains?


----------



## Theorist (Jun 18, 2013)

It can work well in a cutting or bulking stack. I think it's more popular for cutting for cosmetic purposes, it dries you out, has a slight fat burning effect and you can easily maintain/even gain some size in a caloric deficit. I'm about to start a test/tren/deca cycle soon and will be bulking throughout.


----------



## trapover (Dec 26, 2007)

Is Tren better for Cutting or Bulking? - In a word YES!


----------



## solbre (May 4, 2014)

Many like tren for recomping


----------



## newfeeling (Mar 19, 2011)

Which Tren is good for bulking ? I think the Tren E


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

Didn't vote as calories dictate cutting or bulking and tren is a must for both in my opinion!


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

my last cycle was

500mg Test E

500mg Tren E

30mg dbol

I absolutely stacked on the weight, strength like no other cycle before, I stopped dbol early didn't like the bloat etc last time I'm doing it never like it but when I stopped dbol I looked more cut up then ever before so I would say both. tren/mast/test next cycle canny wait


----------



## ollie321 (Mar 29, 2010)

Trens that good you can do whatever the fook you want on it, its blown me away even @ 300mg


----------



## SelflessSelfie (May 25, 2014)

Tren is good for everything. Especially for fueling murderous rampages.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Cutting

I can't f7cking eat on Tren


----------



## Beasted (Sep 22, 2010)

Always wanted to try tren, on a cut. I'm currently weighing up different cycles as in a weeks time I need to start a 8 weeks cut cycle using fast acting esters. Maybe test p and tren a?


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

Leeds89 said:


> I'm finding tren very effective for bulking. 75mg EOD tren A really increases my appetite. I struggle with appetite usually, but on tren I'm hungry within 30 minutes of a meal, fantastic for bulking for me.


Snap, I use TrenA 50mg eod, cant stop eating,


----------



## Mutant Cal (Feb 26, 2020)

I'm currently cutting on tren e 300mg and my appetite is through the roof


----------

